# plants recomended for planted 28 gallon



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i am getting a 28 gallon package delivered to me 2morrow.

its going to be the home of a sanchez or irritan.

my question is, since this is my first time with a planted tank, i have no clue on what the hell to put in it.

this is a link to a guy who sells plants in my area, w.e he doesnt get i am sure i can pick up from a LFS.
Plant seller in waterloo

any opinions on what to plant this tank with. i want it to look great, but still give this guy enough room to swim in. any ideas?

posting pictures of your planted tanks would be helpful as well.

this is the link to the setup i am getting.
28 gallon setup.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

How many watts is the light? Does the light have a good reflector? What is the kelvin rating of the bulb, do you know? It comes with a CO2 diffuser, are you planning on running CO2 on this tank?

It would help to know these things before sharing my opinion on which plants to stock in there
nice deal though, if it turns out to be a good rig


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

at this point to be honest i really dont know. i dont know anything about planted tanks. its a good system and i dont know what plants to get, what plants need C02 .. if you could lead me in the right direction dippy...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Umm, well... *hack, caugh, caugh*


----------

